# Would you hold it against me?



## GamblingCamel

Hold It Against Me : Britney Spears  2011.



> If I said my heart was beating loud
> If we could escape the crowd somehow
> If I said I want your body now
> Would you hold it against me?
> 
> Se eu dissesse que quero seu corpo agora
> Você seguraria contra mim? (_translation found on Net)_



SEGURAR: 1. Tornar(-se) seguro ou firme; agarrar(-se); FIRMAR(-SE); SUSTER(-SE) [td. : Segurou a criança que caía: Segurou -se para não cair.]

The literal EN meaning of the sentence is: "Would you hold your body against my body?"
The figurative meaning is: "If I tell you I want to have sex with you, will you have a lower opinion of me?" 

TO HOLD X AGAINST Y : to regard X negatively because of Y; to blame X for Y. 
(it's related to def. 8 TO HOLD: To keep in the mind or convey as a judgment, conviction, or point of view; to regard in a certain way)

Here's a joke that explicitly plays off the double meaning of HOLD:
"If I said you have a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?"

Other examples:
She knew he didn't really love her and she held it against him.
It was God who had taken away her husband; it was God who had taken away her sons, and she held it against Him.

*Is there any way to translate the Britney Spears lyric into PT that might keep the double entendre?*


----------



## coolbrowne

Actually that joke existed waaaaay before Miss Spears's birth 


GamblingCamel said:


> *Is there any way to translate the Britney Spears lyric into PT that might keep the double entendre?*


The answer is: definitely no! (but I am sure that won't stop the "the only thing I can think of is..." attempts)


----------



## GamblingCamel

coolbrowne said:


> Actually that joke existed waaaaay before Miss Spears's birth The answer is: definitely no! (but I am sure that won't stop the "the only thing I can think of is..." attempts)



I know, Mr. B. It is an old joke. 
However, the songwriters added a new twist in this case, as it's a vulnerable, emotionally charged teen girl who's saying the words. 
That's what pop culture does best; it rephrases language for each new generation.

I look forward to "the only thing I can think of is..." attempts.


----------



## J. Bailica

Definitely... attempts:


'(...)
Se eu dissesse que queria o teu corpo
Relevarias o meu atrevimento?'

(Luis Spears de Camões ) 


_Relevarias\ considerarias \ terias em consideração o meu atrevimento _deixa um pouco a porta aberta para o duplo sentido, digo eu, mas foge bastante do verso original, e é rebuscado. Não soa muito natural (pelo menos numa canção de B. Spears).
 Não me lembro de mais nada.


----------



## Joca

If I said my heart was beating loud 
If we could escape the crowd somehow 
If I said I want your body now 
Would you hold it against me? 

My endeavor:

Falasse eu que o coração bate forte.
Houvesse meios de fugir de tudo
Dissesse eu: me dá teu corpo agora,
Me darias ou eu me daria mal?


----------



## J. Bailica

Ou ainda, mais dentro do contexto da letra, mais informal e em PT Brasil (espero), por causa do 'largar mão'

'... 
se eu dissesse que queria seu corpo
(você) largaria mão de meu atrevimento?'

'Largar (a) mão', que me parece ser mais usado no Brasil, pode ter o significado de esquecer\ ignorar, ou não?

Se for o caso, talvez dê para manter o duplo sentido: a pergunta tanto pode referir-se a 'deixar para lá' o atrevimento\pouca vergonha, como ter o sentido de 'deixaria passar a minha oferta?'. Ou não?


----------



## GamblingCamel

J. Bailica said:


> Se eu dissesse que queria o teu corpo
> Relevarias o meu atrevimento?'
> 
> (Luis Spears de Camões )




Thanks J.B. Who is Luis Spears de Camões?

RELEVAR: 1. Escusar, perdoar. 
ATREVIMENTO: 1. Qualidade de atrevido, de quem é atrevido (em qualquer de seus sentidos): O atrevimento dele nos causa às vezes admiração, às vezes repulsa
ATREVIDO: AUDACIOSO; OUSADO: "Eu tive o arrojo atrevido / De amar um anjo sem luz." [antôn.: Antôn.: pusilânime, tímido ]


----------



## J. Bailica

GamblingCamel said:


> Thanks J.B. Who is Luis Spears de Camões?
> 
> RELEVAR: 1. Escusar, perdoar.
> ATREVIMENTO: 1. Qualidade de atrevido, de quem é atrevido (em qualquer de seus sentidos): O atrevimento dele nos causa às vezes admiração, às vezes repulsa
> ATREVIDO: AUDACIOSO; OUSADO: "Eu tive o arrojo atrevido / De amar um anjo sem luz." [antôn.: Antôn.: pusilânime, tímido ]


 
Sim, mas "relevar significa também destacar, dar importância. Por isso, o duplo sentido mantem-se quer em 'relevar' quer em 'atrevido'  - _ousado; _mas também _desavergonhado_.

Luis Vaz de Camões é um poeta vagamente conhecido .

Já agora (1), quando disse 'largar mão' talvez quisesse dizer 'abrir mão', algo assim.

Já agora (2) lembrei-me de outra:
'Se eu dissesse que te queria [\que queria o teu corpo]
Entrarias num corpo a corpo com o meu atrevimento'

'Corpo a corpo' = confronto; mas também pode sugerir, neste contexto, relacionamento amoroso, claro.


----------



## William Stein

coolbrowne said:


> Actually that joke existed waaaaay before Miss Spears's birth The answer is: definitely no! (but I am sure that won't stop the "the only thing I can think of is..." attempts)


 

"Me o levería a mal" doesn't work? (with the help of a perverse imagination, at least...)


----------



## GamblingCamel

J. Bailica said:


> Luis Vaz de Camões é um poeta vagamente conhecido .
> _Camel once again falls into a sand pit_.
> I didn't even notice the SPEARS in the name. So, obviously, you were quoting from Luís Lanças de Camões, the 16th Century poet.
> 
> Já agora lembrei-me de outra:
> 'Se eu dissesse que te queria [\que queria o teu corpo]
> Entrarias num corpo a corpo com o meu atrevimento'
> 
> 'Corpo a corpo' = confronto; mas também pode sugerir, neste contexto, relacionamento amoroso, claro.


LOL. My Portuguese is improving. I recognized the lewdness of that phrasing, immediately.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Aí vai meu pitaco:

Man to woman
_Se eu pedir pra você me dar/se entregar agora
você se colocaria contra mim?_

Woman to man
_Se eu te pedir pra me ter/comer/possuir agora
você se colocaria contra mim?_

Colocar-se: Assumir uma posição
Colocar-se contra alguém: posicionar-se juntinho ao corpo de alguém
Colocou-se na cama contra ele/seu corpo.

Colocar-se contra alguém: opor-se/ mostrar-se contrário a alguém


----------



## Joca

Muito bem, GOOD. 

Orgulhe-se de ser brasileiro... hehehehe


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Falasse eu que o coração bate forte.
> Houvesse meios de fugir de tudo
> Dissesse eu: me dá teu corpo agora,
> Me darias ou eu me daria mal?



In terms of meter and meaning, it seems to work well; it's difficult for me to know how it would come across to a native PT speaker.

DAR 34. Considerar (algo ou alguém) em certa situação, condição etc. [b) Us. como aux., seguido das preps. de ou para + v. principal no infinit., indicando 'início de uma ação habitual': Deu de /para falar mal de mim.


----------



## Istriano

Ai, sei lá, vamos esperar a nossa Britney (Kelly Key) regravar essa música na língua da gente.


----------



## Johannes

"Me o levería a mal" doesn't work?  ( Stein)
I think : "Você levaria mal?" would work.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> "Me o levería a mal" doesn't work?  ( Stein)
> I think : "Você levaria mal?" would work.



Thanks, Johannes.

LEVAR:
7. Fig. Ter ou trazer no seu íntimo (sentimento, lembrança etc.) [tda. : Levava grandes alegrias no coração]
8. Mover (em determinada direção), aproximando ou *colocando* sobre [tda. : O rapaz levou a mão ao rosto]
9. Fig. Dar acesso, conduzir (a algum lugar) [ta. : Esse caminho leva ao restaurante: O túnel levava a uma terra misteriosa]

25. Ter algo (responsabilidade, culpa etc.) atribuído a si (e sofrer, portanto, as consequências); ser-lhe imputado [td. : A moça levou a culpa]


----------



## William Stein

Johannes said:


> "Me o levería a mal" doesn't work? ( Stein)
> I think : "Você levaria mal?" would work.


 
My idea is that "Me o levería a mal" is literally "would you hold it against me?" in the sense of "take it amiss", but it could also mean to "bring your body (or penis, for that matter) to me for an evil purpose". I don't understand what "você leveria mal" would mean.


----------



## J. Bailica

William Stein said:


> My idea is that "Me o levería a mal" is literally "would you hold it against me?" in the sense of "take it amiss", but it could also mean to "bring your body (or penis, for that matter) to me for an evil purpose". I don't understand what "você leveria mal" would mean.


 
William, a sua sugestão até faz algum sentido, vendo bem (e tendo em conta as liberdades concedidas, caso haja paciência - mas eu até gosto -para estas divagações 'poéticas')

Mas a construção mais correcta (pt de Portugal), penso eu, seria:

'Levar-mo-ia(s) a mal?'


Só que, nesse caso, que tal continuar fazendo referência ao "corpo" e, simultaneamente, ao _acto:_


'(...)
Se eu pedisse o teu corpo
Levá-lo-ias a mal?'

Numa primeira leitura, 'leva-lo-ias a mal?' dá ideia de perguntar acerca de um juízo de valor - e esse é um dos sentidos que se quer dar aos versos; neste caso, o 'lo', de 'levá-lo-ias', seria o acto de pedir o corpo.

Mas 'levá-lo-ias a mal'  pode referir-se ao corpo, de facto. Dito de outra forma: 'levarias o corpo a [\'para o'] mal' - interpretando 'o mal' no sentido de 'acto pecaminoso', mas que com o uso acabou por ser usado, até com ironia, como eufemismo para 'comércio amoroso'\assuntos sexuais em geral («já estás a levar a coisa para o mal», por exemploque é outro dos sentidos pretendidos . Talvez se aceitasse, sobretudo se todo o contexto da canção ajudasse a 'chegar lá' (e com alguma imaginação e boa vontade).

Mas já houve sugestões melhores (e não foi a minha), em termos de simplicidade e naturalidade para um falante de português. O problema é conseguir manter a força do duplo sentido no original.


----------



## GamblingCamel

A side question, J.B.
What is "ia(s)"?

"Levar-mo-ia(s) a mal?"


----------



## marta12

Na linguagem comum, penso que o que díriamos seria:
Levarias a mal?


----------



## J. Bailica

GamblingCamel said:


> A side question, J.B.
> What is "ia(s)"?
> 
> "Levar-mo-ia(s) a mal?"


 
Bom, vou tentar explicar, embora não tenha conhecimentos de gramática (nem de inglês! na verdade não sei o que faço aqui)

Imagine este diálogo:
 - Leva-me este livro a [minha] casa amanhã, por favor.
 - Mas eu não sei onde fica a tua casa!
 - Levar-mo-ias, se soubesses?
(ou seja 'levarias [_a mim, _daí o "mo"(= me+o)] o livro a casa, se soubesses?')

Levarias ("a mim") o livro a casa? ---> levar-mo-ias?

'Ias' vem de 'levarias'.

Mas este tipo de construção não é muito frequente na linguagem corrente. E é exclusiva, ou quase, de Portugal.


----------



## William Stein

marta12 said:


> Na linguagem comum, penso que o que díriamos seria:
> Levarias a mal?


 
Okay, but the idea of adding the "o" is that it represents "corpo" or "pênis" (for a detailed exegesis of my idea in Portuguese see the contribution of J.B. -- you can stop reading when you reach the sentence: Mas já houve sugestões melhores (e não foi a minha) )


----------



## J. Bailica

Fui ver com mais atenção: na verdade foram a do Joca e a do Goodview.


----------



## GamblingCamel

J. Bailica said:


> - Levar-mo-ias, se soubesses?
> (ou seja 'levarias [_a mim, _daí o "mo"(= me+o)] o livro a casa, se soubesses?')
> 
> Levarias ("a mim") o livro a casa? ---> levar-mo-ias?
> 
> 'Ias' vem de 'levarias'.
> 
> Mas este tipo de construção não é muito frequente na linguagem corrente. E é exclusiva, ou quase, de Portugal.



TY JB. 
Man, a brain that speaks European Portuguese must feel like its neural connections are in the shape of a huge crossword puzzle !!


----------

